# St Peter's Seminary, Cardross



## tumble112 (Mar 6, 2015)

Designed in the brutalist style, St Peter's Semminary was designed by the architect firm of Gillespie, Kidd & Coia. It was built around the 19th century Kilmahew House.
By the time of its completion in 1966 the number of candidates for the priesthood had fallen and the building was beset with problems, with the owners blaming these on the architects and vice versa. The seminary closed in 1980 and was used for a few years as a drug rehabilitation centre (mainly using the old Kilmahew House). It has lain derelict since the late 1980s and has been the victim of vandalism and arson attacks.
Kilmahew House was demolished in 1995 after being damaged by fire.
More https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650815871866/


A view from above showing (the now demolished) Kilmahew House



cardross-1 by tumble112, on Flickr

Pics from my visit, here it is in all its concrete glory:



020 by tumble112, on Flickr


063 by tumble112, on Flickr



062 by tumble112, on Flickr


061 by tumble112, on Flickr



058 by tumble112, on Flickr


057 by tumble112, on Flickr


024 by tumble112, on Flickr


025 by tumble112, on Flickr


027 by tumble112, on Flickr


040 by tumble112, on Flickr


037 by tumble112, on Flickr


043 by tumble112, on Flickr


052 by tumble112, on Flickr


047 by tumble112, on Flickr


042 by tumble112, on Flickr


036 by tumble112, on Flickr


049 by tumble112, on Flickr


038 by tumble112, on Flickr


039 by tumble112, on Flickr




068 by tumble112, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for that,I've had a fascination about this place for years

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=30397#.VPmv06BQDiQ


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 6, 2015)

looks very daunting to look around Tumble, rather you than me on this one, maybe its the style of the building, liked it though some interesting artwork in places aswel it seems


----------



## marieke (Mar 6, 2015)

Great pics. I cant get my head round some of the features shown but a very interesting place indeed. Some of the vandals artwork is very creative!! I have enjoyed your work, thank you.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 6, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> Thanks for that,I've had a fascination about this place for years
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=30397#.VPmv06BQDiQ



Thank you, it was this post from your good self that encouraged me to visit.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 6, 2015)

marieke said:


> Great pics. I cant get my head round some of the features shown but a very interesting place indeed. Some of the vandals artwork is very creative!! I have enjoyed your work, thank you.





mockingbird said:


> looks very daunting to look around Tumble, rather you than me on this one, maybe its the style of the building, liked it though some interesting artwork in places aswel it seems



Thanks both, yes it is quite daunting. It is the first place I have been where there were other explorers around. I spent so long there engrossed that it took me a while to realise that they had gone and I was alone and the daylight was going. It gave a quite an eerie feel to the place.


----------



## Dugie (Mar 6, 2015)

Some interesting shapes in this place and graffiti, cheers for posting them up for us.

Dugie


----------



## smiler (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks a bit buggered, some nice graf though, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 8, 2015)

Im liking this. Love your first shot alot.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2015)

Amazing design.Great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 9, 2015)

Thats amazing. Love interesting concrete frames like that. Casting some of the curved bits must have been fun! 
Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Mar 9, 2015)

Fascinating stuff and great pix there Tumble.


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 17, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> Thanks for that,I've had a fascination about this place for years
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=30397#.VPmv06BQDiQ



I'd worry more about the neds than the ghosties if they're persistent enough to take a sledge to the altar just for shits and giggles. Here's me thinking there was nothing left to smash..


----------

